# Keep one in the chamber?



## mhiggi02 (Jun 14, 2007)

Admittedly, I am new to concealed carry. For those that carry autos without external safety's - do you keep it holstered with one in the chamber and why/why not?

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Yes. Multiple reasons:

* Speed. If I need a pistol, there is a very strong possibility I will need it with little warning, so I want it up and running as fast as possible.
* Simplicity. If I need a pistol, I want to bring it into action with minimal fuss. I could screw up working the slide if I need to do it while someone is trying to kill me.
* One handed operation. If I need a pistol, my other hand could be injured or occupied. Maybe I am pushing my kid away from the fight, or blocking the attacker's knife thrust. Maybe he already cut my weak arm.

Carrying a modern auto like your Sigma with a round chambered is perfectly safe so long as you use a holster that covers the trigger guard and observe Rule Three ("Keep your finger off the trigger until your sights are on target").


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Keep a round in the chamber*

Consider the situation of an attacker with a knife, who is approx.
21 feet or 7 yards away from you.

I had to renew my New Mexico CCW license about a year ago. At the
end of the class the instructor set up a target stand on a base with
wheels. Then he attached a length of rope to the base. Then he
asked for volunteers. I volunteered.

He had me stand 7 yards from the target. He stood behind me with
the end of the rope. He had me stand at the ready, with my .45 in
my hand with the safety off and with the gun pointed down in front
of me. He said: "When you see the target come at you, fire two
rounds at it as fast as you can."

I waited while he took up slack in the rope. Then he took off, running
away from my back as fast as he could. Obviously, the target 
started towards me at running speed. I raised the gun and got
off two shots as quickly as possible. The second shot went through
the target just as it reached a point about 6 inches from the muzzle
of my gun.

The point?

I started with the gun in hand, ready to fire.
If I had the gun in hand, with the safety on, I don't think I could get
off even one shot before the target hit me. Forget about it if the
gun had been in the holster with the safety on. Especially forget about
it if the gun was in my holster and had an empty chamber.

I learned that a bad guy with a knife, intent on murder, can start at an
amazing distance and still get you if you are not ready!

If you are going to carry a gun with an empty chamber, you might as
well also carry a piece of paper with the name of your favorite flowers 
on it. That way people will know what to send to your funeral.

Try the target on wheels trick. It will amaze you, just how fast a
running man can cover 7 yards, and just how long it takes you to
get your firearm into action.

:smt023


----------



## mhiggi02 (Jun 14, 2007)

Thank you both for your thoughtful replies - points all well taken.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

That's a variation on the old Tueller Drill. It's good to know, though a bit deceptive. Unlike most square ranges, in real life you can move, too. Lateral or diagonal movement will increase your space/time cushion, though usually the attacker can move forward faster than you can move away from him. Still, in that situation, explosive movement may buy your life.

The last time I did a Tueller Drill, I started holstered and got six rounds into the cardboard before it touched my .45's muzzle. Must have been a good day. :mrgreen:


----------

